# Dislocated shoulder



## johnboy (Dec 5, 2017)

I was helping my neighbor clean his gutters about 4 years ago. Wile on top of his roof I slipped on the ladder. I fell off the roof, but luckily missed the gravel and hit his grass. I dislocated my shoulder and broke a rib bone. Sent me almost 5 months off my lifting. I did light stuff, but went way behind. I am wear I was in my lifts before my injury rite now, but still feel weak in my left arm. I also get these weird spasms in my left shoulder to. Is there any exercises to help strengthen my left arm without further hurting myself?


----------



## tinymk (Dec 5, 2017)

I would have had an MRI done on that when it happened. Concerning you could have torn your labrum or have an impingement issue. I would talk to a good ortho Dr.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Dec 5, 2017)

tinymk said:


> I would have had an MRI done on that when it happened. Concerning you could have torn your labrum or have an impingement issue. I would talk to a good ortho Dr.



^^^ This, We can play the guessing game all day. You need to know whats wrong before we figure out how to fix it. 

Go get it checked out man. That's step one.


----------

